# ToT totals - 2016



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Not seeing a thread on this so please remove if a duplicate.
So what were the numbers of trick or treaters this year?
We had around 70 which seems to be our avg.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We passed out candy to 91 ToTs, and had several non candy visitors, so I'm guessing 120.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

I had 1!!!! Most we have ever had! It still counts if it was adults, right?


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

We had 840 ToTs come by. Ran out of candy at 750.

Didn't count the parents.


----------



## RottenJack (Feb 3, 2016)

118 in Mesa. Busy night. First time I had adults with no kids.
And I didn't have a single Harley Quinn!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Not as big a turnout as before ... maybe 75. But some were "regulars" who said the deciding factor for them coming out was that they wanted to see what I did this year. That was very nice and made me feel good.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I had zero....Must have been the clown thing! I also think sometimes neighborhoods go in cycles, and most of my neighbors kids are grown and in college.


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

I think it's official....Halloween has passed away from my neighborhood. I didn't get any this year. It's so sad. I could have swore that I heard some of my tombstones crying when I turned out the lights.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

matrixmom said:


> I had zero....


Maybe next year I'll just take off and make sure all my Haunt Forum friends get at least ONE trick or treater. (I like Three Musketeers)


----------



## fwghost (Sep 30, 2013)

About 200, down a bit from last year. Strep throat and stomach virus making it its rounds here and a ton of church carnivals.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

We had 98. It's been dwindling for years now. This year it had been raining almost solid for several weeks, and suddenly stopped at 5:30 or so yesterday afternoon which was nice, but I am guessing a lot of ToTs were scared off or given other indoor options by well-meaning parents.

Fortunately we still have some die-hards who make it a point of telling us that they come every year just to see what we have set up. That never gets old!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

One.....yeah.....one!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

After the showers stopped (and I had pulled the majority of my props back into the garage) the ToTs started showing up. We had about 75 this year, down from last year's 100+. It's all good!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Had 70 this year, which is good because of it being a school night and threat of rain. But the rain stayed away and it was more than I expected. Even though my normal count was down, it was still a good night. I had as much fun as the kids!*_


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:The best I can tell we had around 520 to 530. I had 420 treat bags made up, and then I had two huge bags of candy that held 250 pieces each. When we ran out of treat bags, my helpers gave out two pieces for each TOT, or 1 piece to adults. So it's a rough guess at best. But when we stopped at 9:15 we had about 18 pieces left.


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

We had about 20-25 come up. Not bad for a first year I reckon!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Had right around 94. May have lost count on a few rushes, but that's close enough. Ended around 8:40pm, which I chalk up to it being a school night and my neighbors shutting down around 8pm so it was just me on the whole block and I'll bet some folks didn't feel like walking down to my house.

Not bad, but definitely not the best ever either. Still happy tho.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

We had about the same as last year 55 to 60 TOT's 
Strangely enough it was very warm for an October night here in Oklahoma City and of coarse windy as hell


----------



## tbone4970 (Sep 9, 2013)

I have never commented on here even though I have been coming to this forum for years, however I am so disappointed in this year. We only had 8 TOTs. Very sad. We have gone from 100+ 4 years ago to less and ess every year. Not sure what I'm going to do next year.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

We had 300 and lost count after that. We are thinking in the 350 range not counting kids. Passed out the most candy yet this year. We also found that there were many more parents dressed up with their children than previous years. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

WE lost count at some point but I know we gave out over 500 candy bars. The number of people who came by and/or went through the haunt easily surpassed 800. TOT officialy ended at 8:00 p.m.. At 8:10 the line stretched 3 houses down. I think we ran the last group through about 8:45. It was fantastic!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

261 and we got egged


----------



## Dyad (Sep 29, 2014)

about 50 ToT's but it didn't help that 7 of 8 houses on the other side of the street wasn't handing anything out and was in complete darkness and on my side of the street four out of six where in complete darkness and nothing being done :/


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

We ended up with around 70 or 80, I'd guess (based on candy). I was pretty happy, though there were a few lulls between groups. All and all, it was a great time! Warm enough to hang out on the porch, but a bit too windy for the fog to really give much effect. Not bad for our first serious year!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

We did our usual 300-400 range, What was interesting this year is it started later as we usually start getting the little ones around 5:00 but not this year, guessing because it was Monday?, then around 6:15 we got hit hard for about 2 hours, Had so many people around the house at some points, then it just stopped, shut off like a faucet around 9:00! So while it was our typical year, it seemed shorter than it has previously. Darn altered time change has screwed things up, wish it still got darker earlier, more Halloween for us junkies!:jol:


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Dyad said:


> about 50 ToT's but it didn't help that 7 of 8 houses on the other side of the street wasn't handing anything out and was in complete darkness and on my side of the street four out of six where in complete darkness and nothing being done :/


THIS

our new neighbors across the street were decorated & handing out candy 
Several houses were not decorated but handed out candy but some were dark


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

We had about 87 or 89 which is more than double what we have ever had. I think it helped that our new neighbors next door on the corner also were well decorated so there were 2 on our block of 4 instead of just me.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

The Witch Hunter's Barn had over 19,000 trick or treaters plod through. We ran out of candy in the first five minutes. I need a lawyer because the police and fire department have issued me citations. The steps are trashed, the floor is about to give out, many of my props are missing, and I now have an acre of trash to pick up. Hundreds of kids left crying, almost as many wet their pants, a dozen or so passed out, over 800 confessed to witchcraft and begged me not to burn them, and eleven people are in a catatonic state, believing they have been eaten by pumpkins. Trump and Hillary both came and were so scared they shared a cab to get the hell out of here. Four minor deities showed up with cloven hooves and chains and whatnot, introduced themselves and invited me to their dimension for a bacchanal. Rivers ran backward. Trees uprooted themselves and resettled upside down. I knocked overly curious Blackhawks out of the sky with my manhood. A third of the city was engulfed in flames. The Governor decided to secede from the Union and proclaim Georgia the Haunted State of America. A two-hour Civil War ensued. Sherman rose from the grave and we lit his ass on fire and roasted marshmallows. James Brown rose also and talked us down. We rejoined the nation with minimal casualties. Afterward, Charlie Brown of course.

So, a little lighter than average but there's always next year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Rahn, you are such a goof


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Rahnefan said:


> The Witch Hunter's Barn had over 19,000 trick or treaters plod through. We ran out of candy in the first five minutes. I need a lawyer because the police and fire department have issued me citations. The steps are trashed, the floor is about to give out, many of my props are missing, and I now have an acre of trash to pick up. Hundreds of kids left crying, almost as many wet their pants, a dozen or so passed out, over 800 confessed to witchcraft and begged me not to burn them, and eleven people are in a catatonic state, believing they have been eaten by pumpkins. Trump and Hillary both came and were so scared they shared a cab to get the hell out of here. Four minor deities showed up with cloven hooves and chains and whatnot, introduced themselves and invited me to their dimension for a bacchanal. Rivers ran backward. Trees uprooted themselves and resettled upside down. I knocked overly curious Blackhawks out of the sky with my manhood. A third of the city was engulfed in flames. The Governor decided to secede from the Union and proclaim Georgia the Haunted State of America. A two-hour Civil War ensued. Sherman rose from the grave and we lit his ass on fire and roasted marshmallows. James Brown rose also and talked us down. We rejoined the nation with minimal casualties. Afterward, Charlie Brown of course.
> 
> So, a little lighter than average but there's always next year.


So, my total of 283 Trick or Treaters is a little light compared to this. but all my props are accounted for, and Maryland remains part of the Union.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Rahnefan said:


> The Witch Hunter's Barn had over 19,000 trick or treaters plod through. We ran out of candy in the first five minutes. I need a lawyer because the police and fire department have issued me citations. The steps are trashed, the floor is about to give out, many of my props are missing, and I now have an acre of trash to pick up. Hundreds of kids left crying, almost as many wet their pants, a dozen or so passed out, over 800 confessed to witchcraft and begged me not to burn them, and eleven people are in a catatonic state, believing they have been eaten by pumpkins. Trump and Hillary both came and were so scared they shared a cab to get the hell out of here. Four minor deities showed up with cloven hooves and chains and whatnot, introduced themselves and invited me to their dimension for a bacchanal. Rivers ran backward. Trees uprooted themselves and resettled upside down. I knocked overly curious Blackhawks out of the sky with my manhood. A third of the city was engulfed in flames. The Governor decided to secede from the Union and proclaim Georgia the Haunted State of America. A two-hour Civil War ensued. Sherman rose from the grave and we lit his ass on fire and roasted marshmallows. James Brown rose also and talked us down. We rejoined the nation with minimal casualties. Afterward, Charlie Brown of course.
> 
> So, a little lighter than average but there's always next year.


LOL - overachiever!!!!!!

$1680 divided by $5 equals 336 but given families were capped at $20 I figure we had about 350 people go through the haunt over the weekend. Very happy with that.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

970


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay you ^


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Gonna say 50 to 100. First year in a new house. Single street neighborhood. We thought it was a little light but the neighbors were raving about having so many more this year. A fair amount followed us. The whole cul-de-sac wants in now. I guess we'll see the level of enthusiasm come August. I ran everything full bore many time the three weeks prior.
Halloween night breakers blew left and right. Freaking demo gods decided to take a vacay away from the cons and visit me.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

25 for actual trick or treat night at my home. We had over 1000 on October 8th at the state park trick or treat we go to.


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

162, 2 more than last year. Got a few families dressed up as a theme with their kids and as others stated at around 8:30 it just stopped. Hoping for more next year with word spreading.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Grand totals for the season:

- Open invitation for Oct 28th Haunted Dinner Theater to MeetUp group of 750+ ...those attending: 0

- Invitation to Saturday Oct 29th Halloween House Party to a dozen or so friends ...a few RSVP's but they all canceled for one reason or another ...actual turnout: 0

- House decorated, ...Oct 31 ToT turnout 15-1/2 ...the half being not as gruesome as you think... teenage boy/girl couple, but only the girl was actually ToT-ing.

So overall, up 300% from last year!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Rahnefan said:


> The Witch Hunter's Barn had over 19,000 trick or treaters plod through. We ran out of candy in the first five minutes. I need a lawyer because the police and fire department have issued me citations. The steps are trashed, the floor is about to give out, many of my props are missing, and I now have an acre of trash to pick up. Hundreds of kids left crying, almost as many wet their pants, a dozen or so passed out, over 800 confessed to witchcraft and begged me not to burn them, and eleven people are in a catatonic state, believing they have been eaten by pumpkins. Trump and Hillary both came and were so scared they shared a cab to get the hell out of here. Four minor deities showed up with cloven hooves and chains and whatnot, introduced themselves and invited me to their dimension for a bacchanal. Rivers ran backward. Trees uprooted themselves and resettled upside down. I knocked overly curious Blackhawks out of the sky with my manhood. A third of the city was engulfed in flames. The Governor decided to secede from the Union and proclaim Georgia the Haunted State of America. A two-hour Civil War ensued. Sherman rose from the grave and we lit his ass on fire and roasted marshmallows. James Brown rose also and talked us down. We rejoined the nation with minimal casualties. Afterward, Charlie Brown of course.
> 
> So, a little lighter than average but there's always next year.


Best Haunt forum post EVAH!! LMAO!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I think there are several reasons I get so many TOT's, one, I'm one of the only houses that decorates heavily for Halloween, two, I decorate early in October so people riding by the house probably footnote the house to come back to on Halloween, three, my sisters tell EVERYONE. I have cashiers coming by on Halloween that waited on one of my sisters two weeks prior. Oh, and location, our house is one street over from one of the main streets in my town. And after 20 years of decorating like this, I'd be really sad if we didn't get a bunch of little goblins on Halloween. I really respect you haunters that put it up and take it down on Halloween....me? I'm getting ready to take it all down today...yuck... I hate un-decorating...it's the worst.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

329, up atleast 80 over previous years. Our subdivision is the place to come because of the amount of young families, ease of getting around, and the fact that several people decorate (lightly....them....NOT me!!). I added the Home Depot projector this year and had more parents compliment me on that than anything. 

I'm just glad I get to finally finish my Goat tombstone......(Cubs fan, very happy to work on that stone next summer!)


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

We had 400 at 8:00, which was when we (and most others on our block) ran out. Families carpool out here, since many houses decorate and give out candy every year. 

A guy down the street had 1000, he has a LOT of props and stuff. 
But I'm closing in on him, maybe not in numbers, but in overall design...


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Our Scouts Fundraiser raised $1680 - divided by $5 entry is 336 but then it was more than that because we capped families at $20. Still pretty happy with that.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

We had roughly 300. That is around average for our neighbourhood. We get a lot of people that drive into the neighbourhood and ToT.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

corey872 said:


> Grand totals for the season:
> 
> - Open invitation for Oct 28th Haunted Dinner Theater to MeetUp group of 750+ ...those attending: 0
> 
> ...


This makes me sad for you! 
Hate that out of all that inviting no one committed & showed up


----------



## CJDeeds (Nov 1, 2014)

I was actually shocked this year. I stayed home to watch the house while Mom and my sisters took little brother to a few places. We had at least 40 this year, which was a lot considering that the majority of people in this area go trunk-or-treating and/or hit up the ritzy part of town. Most I've seen in the 13 years we've lived in this house.


----------

